# Cocktail tubes setup



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Has anyone used the Dankung cocktail tube setup using 1632 tube inside either 20/40 18/42 17/45 or 20/50 and if so which one is best.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey DM - speak to NZ Looper - he may have.

If you're using 9.5mm steel I'd personally go no bigger than 2040 (assuming its a full loop) with cocktails.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

NOt tried but ordered the tool to make myself.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

This seems like it would be counter productive. The thinner the wall the faster the tube retraction. It seems like this would effectively be increasing the wall thickness.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

to me seems like tapering "home made" so we have thicker walls for power and thinner walls for faster retraction.

In addition I love to see them singles where the tubes end that goes to the fork is thicker and the thinner goes vs the pouch. That I will do as soon it will arrive


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

inconvenience said:


> This seems like it would be counter productive. The thinner the wall the faster the tube retraction. It seems like this would effectively be increasing the wall thickness.
> 
> But I could be wrong.


We sould test them at the soonest!! :naughty:


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh. So the thinner tube is only at the pouch end? Now that does make sense.

I'd love to see someone make a premium tapered tube too. I've only seen one of the big commercial makers sell them and I doubt the speed of the latex.


----------

